# This was her way of Coping With Infidelity



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I hope it worked for her.

If you can't make out the bottom line it says: "With the homewrecker."


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> I hope it worked for her.
> 
> If you can't make out the bottom line it says: "With the homewrecker."


She looks like a real catch.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> She looks like a real catch.


He might be just as much a catch. Most people who cheat, cheat down. So that might make an interesting picture.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I hope it worked for her.
> 
> If you can't make out the bottom line it says: "With the homewrecker."


Good for her! I would have done worse.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> I hope it worked for her.
> 
> If you can't make out the bottom line it says: "With the homewrecker."


Before reading the poster, I thought she was using comfort eating to cope with infidelity.


----------



## old red (Jul 26, 2014)

It's not cool to make fun of someone's appearance - particularly when he or she is in pain.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

old red said:


> It's not cool to make fun of someone's appearance - particularly when he or she is in pain.


It's not so much her 'appearance'. It's more (at least, to me) the fact that she is on her phone and drinking a beer. With all of that, she really doesn't look like she's in pain.


----------



## tailrider3 (Oct 22, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> He might be just as much a catch. Most people who cheat, cheat down. So that might make an interesting picture.


Man...I always say if I cheat...it has to be with a chick so hot that when my wife meets or sees her she pats me on the shoulder and says "I understand..."...lol


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If I had realised this woman, a fellow betrayed, would be attacked on TAM, no less, for her looks then I would not have posted the image. 

You have shamed yourselves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

There's a lid for every pot. She may be unattractive to some people because of her weight or because she is drinking a beer, but some men out there think she IS a catch.

Regardless of her appearance and drinking habits, cheating on her was a d*uche move and she is following standard TAM advice...expose, expose, expose!


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Hope Shimmers said:


> It's not so much her 'appearance'. It's more (at least, to me) the fact that she is on her phone and drinking a beer. With all of that, she really doesn't look like she's in pain.


So what's the appropriate response to pain, throwing oneself on the floor weeping? What should she be doing that shows she's in pain?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I admire her choice in sign color. It compliments her shirt.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

I admire her courage... she knew she would be televised.

Exposure in the announcement, on the phone for support for the fallout to come by her husband from letting the world know how he let her down, and a beer to celebrate a new path.

I know nothing of her personality, but I think the true embrace of beauty is often lost in dermis rather than heart.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Good for her! As for her appearance, it's hardly relevant given that we know nothing about him or the OW. Most people tend to marry people they are physically compatible with.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> I admire her courage... she knew she would be televised.
> 
> Exposure in the announcement, on the phone for support for the fallout to come by her husband from letting the world know how he let her down, and a beer to celebrate a new path.
> 
> I know nothing of her personality, but I think the true embrace of beauty is often lost in dermis rather than heart.


Maybe she was on Facebook looking for support or even calling her cheating husband?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> She looks like a real catch.


Looks.........[such that] I am ugly therefore am cheat-worthy, does not work for me. 

Never knock someone for their God-Given looks.

Rather, knock them on their selfish inner-face....the hidden one that interfaces with others, via words and actions.

Sad people make easy targets. 

Evil people? They are thick headed, hide bound, side-stepping, slippery, Cads. 

Arrows bounce off of them. They have few pain sensors.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

There are a lot of men who would want a woman like her. She goes to sports, she drinks beer. I know about a thousand Texan men who would be all over her sh!t.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> There are a lot of men who would want a woman like her. She goes to sports, she drinks beer. I know about a thousand Texan men who would be all over her sh!t.


And she knows how to correctly use an apostrophe, too! So she is reasonably well-educated. :smthumbup:

I think the angle of the photograph did her no justice.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> There are a lot of men who would want a woman like her. She goes to sports, she drinks beer. I know about a thousand Texan men who would be all over her sh!t.





MattMatt said:


> And she knows how to correctly use an apostrophe, too! So she is reasonably well-educated. :smthumbup:
> 
> I think the angle of the photograph did her no justice.


 All that and if she can cook and actually likes sex I can think of quite a few guys who'd be interested.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't think there is anything wrong with the angle at all... I think if anything about the photo that could be corrected is that her sign is too small.

And possibly her heart too big... to have this information, I would think that this is not her husbands first outing.

Loyal or walk, there is no middle path that can bring peace to self...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Looks.........[such that] I am ugly therefore am cheat-worthy, does not work for me.
> 
> Never knock someone for their God-Given looks.
> 
> ...


To be honest I thought the original post was a joke.Ive seen that photo before with different messages on it.I really think Matt Matt is having a laugh on this one..


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> And she knows how to correctly use an apostrophe, too! So she is reasonably well-educated. :smthumbup:
> 
> I think the angle of the photograph did her no justice.


You like those thick ankled chunky girls though, don't you Matt? :wink2:


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> There are a lot of men who would want a woman like her. She goes to sports, she drinks beer. I know about a thousand Texan men who would be all over her sh!t.


Wonder how she handles a 1911 in .45 ACP???


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I will take a thick, full figured woman with a good heart, solid boundaries, sense of humor and intelligence over a frigid, selfish, shallow beauty queen any day of the week. And if she rocks in bed and can suck the heat tiles off a space shuttle?...so much the better.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> Wonder how she handles a 1911 in .45 ACP???


She looks like she could handle one.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

The whole looks thing cracks me up. I know a guy whose wife that looks like the posted picture. Someone was giving him crap about his wife one night, he looked at the other person and said, "She can suck start a Harley, out shoot me, keep up with my drinkin, and likes to sleep naked. You were just whining about not gettin any, so STFU. I'll leave you to cry in your beer while I go home to [email protected] my WIFE".

Everyone except the heckler was rollin on the floor laughing saying "Ya, he's got a point"


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> You like those thick ankled chunky girls though, don't you Matt? :wink2:


Thick ankles? Not so much. But think thighs? Oh, yeah!


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

So what's she trying to do, get a riot going and get a bunch of people to attack her husband or something?

These sorts of things are best kept out of the public eye, it's nothing more than drama and histrioinics. 

She should drop the sign and the beer in the garbage and head over to the nearest gym to work on herself. 

She can stop at the attorneys office before or after to file for divorce and she can get on with her life. 

Hopefully being single will motivate her to get back down to dating weight. 

Have I "shamed myself?". 

A better question would be "do I care?"


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Andy1001 said:


> She looks like a real catch.


You sound like someone who's been in the papers lately.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Maybe she was on Facebook looking for support or even calling her cheating husband?


 Or on Facebook telling all of his friends and family to tune into the game, that'd be my guess.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

old red said:


> It's not cool to make fun of someone's appearance - particularly when he or she is in pain.


Who is making fun of the picture?


She is overweight and I have read that some people deal with stress by overeating. 

Since you needed to get into a self-righteous mood to protect someone you don't even know, let me give my critique of her efforts:

1. 7% of your message is picked up by the words you use. Job seekers know this because it gets quoted often by job seeking manuals and job coaches. If she wanted people to take note of the words on her sign first and only, she should have dressed in a very neutral way and kept the beer bottle home. Trying to get her message out with a beer bottle in hand will only suggest to those who (think they) don't care adultery that maybe she's a alcoholic and deserves it.

2. I am all for exposure but I think it should be done strategically. Since a lot of people believe that snooping and snitching are crimes against humanity, then exposing should be done with those who have a stake in the matter:
ie1 ) the boss who has to contemplate what a sexual harassment lawsuit in his department might do to his reputation 2) IN laws who have to contemplate how their grandchildren's lives will be destabilised; 3; neighbours who may have to contemplate the relative safety of their neighbourhood or apartment building because of the partners the WS is bringing over. We know that half the world until it happens to them wants to stay neutral..... ie well, there's two sides to every story. Why give these neutral types more ammunition against the betrayed so that they can say ie Well, two wrongs don't make a right.

Maybe this woman needs a lesson in marketing.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Good for her, I hope she got on camera at the game.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Starstarfish said:


> So what's the appropriate response to pain, throwing oneself on the floor weeping? What should she be doing that shows she's in pain?


Fair enough. I gave my initial opinion upon reading the thread, which was that it seemed she could make her point strategically better. 

My point was meant to be the same as post #31, NextTimeAround.


----------



## old red (Jul 26, 2014)

.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Before reading the poster, I thought she was using comfort eating to cope with infidelity.


*Then judging strictly by her size, she's been seeking out "comfort" for what I'd say is an extremely long time!

Truth be told, hubby and his new squeeze are probably not guilty of being "head-turners" either!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

browser said:


> So what's she trying to do, get a riot going and get a bunch of people to attack her husband or something?


No, she's doing what many women do - getting back a little of her dignity by getting a dig in, any way she can. Trust me, women KNOW what you men say about us if we don't like like Beyonce or Heidi. Women also typically take on the brunt of responsibilities at home (i.e. no time to hit the gym like the men do). And then men might say 'wow, look at the fat ugly woman I'm stuck with; I need better! And there you go - that picture.

Of course, we have NO idea about the background of that particular picture and some have suggested it's been photoshopped anyway.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

turnera said:


> No, she's doing what many women do - getting back a little of her dignity by getting a dig in, any way she can.


Dignity? She looks pathetic.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

turnera said:


> No, she's doing what many women do - getting back a little of her dignity by getting a dig in, any way she can. Trust me, women KNOW what you men say about us if we don't like like Beyonce or Heidi. Women also typically take on the brunt of responsibilities at home (i.e. no time to hit the gym like the men do). And then men might say 'wow, look at the fat ugly woman I'm stuck with; I need better! And there you go - that picture.
> 
> Of course, we have NO idea about the background of that particular picture and some have suggested it's been photoshopped anyway.


This photograph was taken at wrestle mania.Now we all know how true to real life that is.There is no photo of her husband or other woman,does that not tell you something.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

No, because it was established early on that this wasn't a real photograph; the issue had morphed into a woman who's not a 10 griping about her husband cheating.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

turnera said:


> No, because it was established early on that this wasn't a real photograph; the issue had morphed into a woman who's not a 10 griping about her husband cheating.


It is a real photo in as much as anything about the WWE is real.
It will be this woman v Hulk Hogan at next wrestle mania,Vince McMahon doesn't miss a trick.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

turnera said:


> Why?


Sitting there whining to random strangers about her ongoing plight rather than moving on with her life makes it painfully clear to the casual observer that she continues to place too much importance on a person who treats her like yesterdays news is pathetic. Not much different than a person who continues to try to win back their cheating partner who clearly has no interest in giving up the affair. There's no dignity in that and it's worse when you make it into a public service announcement.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator Message*:- 

Due to being taken off topic this thread is now closed.


----------

